# Awesome fishing today



## beernbasscd (May 2, 2007)

I actually got to go fishing today. Hit a big strip pit and caught so many bass. My buddy and i cought around 30 mostly 1-2lb ranch it was great. 4-5 were a little over 2lbs, but no real hogs. One of my best fishing trips in years.


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2007)

Great day o nthe water! Believe me I like catching big ones, but I will take 30 or so 1-2 pounders any day! =D> 


Any pics?


----------

